# Shad durchgebissen



## Steffe (17. September 2016)

Nachdem heute Abend die Fische am durchdrehen waren hat ein Hecht kurz vor der Landung meinen schönen Shad durchgebissen. Kommt sowas öfter vor??|kopfkrat


----------



## Kotzi (17. September 2016)

*AW: Shad durchgebissen*

Ums kurz zu sagen: Ja.

Barsche fressen an kleinen filigranen Gummis auch gerne den Schwanz ab,
Zander zerkauen den Köder gerne mit ihren Hundszähnen. Kleine Hechte schreddern am liebsten die teuersten Gummis ganz.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (17. September 2016)

*AW: Shad durchgebissen*

Nicht ungewöhnlich, Gummiköder halten nur eine begrenzte Zeit. Sieht aus wie ein River Shad von Kopytpo. Die Materialaussparungen am Schwanzteil werden leicht von Hechten abgebissen/gerissen.

Oft kann man den Fisch ein zweites Mal mit "frischem" Köder anwerfen und dann haken und landen -mit dem Schwanz des alten Gummifisches im Maul.

Wenn die Bisse ständig so zaghaft kommen, kann ein Angstdrilling helfen die Bisse zu verwandeln.


----------



## Steffe (17. September 2016)

*AW: Shad durchgebissen*

Verrückt. Bin grad in Schweden und seit 2,3 Tagen wird es abends sehr frisch das scheint die Räuber richtig aktiv zu machen verglichen mit den letzen wochen. Ein Traum.


----------



## Sappalot (19. September 2016)

*AW: Shad durchgebissen*



Steffe schrieb:


> ...abends sehr frisch das scheint die Räuber richtig aktiv zu  machen verglichen mit den letzen wochen. Ein Traum.



Kann aus Schleswig Holstein ähnliches berichten


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Shad durchgebissen*

Ja, es ist altbekannt, dass die Raubfische merklich aktiver werden beim beginnenden Herbst und fallenden Nachttemperaturen.

Ebenso, dass Gufi- schwänze bzw - Teile regelm Opfer von bezahnten Fischen werden.


----------



## Lil Torres (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shad durchgebissen*

das hatte ich schon GENAU so... mai/juni diesen jahres...


----------



## x2it (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shad durchgebissen*

Super Foto - das sah bei mir vor geraumer Zeit genauso aus  es war allerdings ein anderer Shad und ich hab es vorerst auf mindere Qualität geschoben,... Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, dass ich nicht der einzige mit dem “Problem“ war... Petri! 

Gesendet von meinem FDR-A01L mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shad durchgebissen*



Steffe schrieb:


> Nachdem heute Abend die Fische am durchdrehen waren hat ein Hecht kurz vor der Landung meinen schönen Shad durchgebissen. Kommt sowas öfter vor??|kopfkrat




Sei froh, daß du deinen Jig zurückbekommen hast. Was nämlich bei Monovorfächern auch öfter vorkommt, ist, daß die Köder direkt abgebissen werden!


----------

